# Operating Systems > Windows Background Picture

## aramadakareddy

I am not able to change the picture in the background, even if i right click on the picture and select 'set as background'. even the blue small window that will in the right side of any directory window is not seen that allows us to see the pictures in slide view, to show hidden files. i do not know how to select it. please anybody inform me how to overcome this problem.

----------


## sarathi trichy

tools->folder option->general->select the option button common task in folder

----------

